# 2009 Halloween Magazines



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yesterday I picked up the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween Tricks and Treats edition. There are some very cute party food treats and decorating tricks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads' up Haunti


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

There were several out in my local grocery store that I noticed yesterday.

I flipped through them all and ended up buying _Harvest Baking_. I bought that mag last year and love the recipes.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I just finished this mag and I loved all the fun kids' party ideas. Thanks again Haunti for the post


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Always great to start picking the magazines up. Unfortunately right now with this million degree weather it's been difficult to get in the mood. From what I've seen though, there are some great photos and ideas.


----------



## Gadg3t (Nov 15, 2008)

I picked up Martha Stewart's Halloween mag tonight. Some recipes and pumpkin patterns as well as some quick and easy costume things. Actually I ended up getting a lot of ideas from the background decor  

I hear ya on the heat JohnnyL, I'm thinking maybe I can use it to quick bake my paper mache


----------



## franciszek (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi guys....
Recently I get my 2009 edition of Halloween mag,but it bit late to reach and its simply horrible with new scary entities with scary dresses.But I like to see horrible photos and ghosts.Anyways its really amazing edition and keep posting the new stuffs from it.Thanks again for the post.


----------

